# Thread to end "What will I look like when lean". hopefully...



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple.

Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things.

1. BF% (Duh)
2. Bigonial to Zygomatic Width
3. Zygomatic Arch Prominence

For most people, being low bf% likely isn't enough. That's because of low Bigonial to Zygomatic Width, and a too low set Zygomatic Arch.

In order to have a well contoured face, you need to have 88.75% - 100% Bigonial to Zygomatic Width.
You measure it like this.






(Ignore the numbers, this is just a random pic. Also, never measure your ratios with a picture please. lol.)

If you lack high Bigonial to Zygomatic Width it's going to be damn near impossible to achieve your dreams, but it's not over yet.

Now, for the Zygomatic Arch, this is by far the most masculinizing part of the entire zygoma. This arch is A LOT of what makes "Prominent Cheekbones".















You get it. The Zygomatic Arch is located on the side of your face, and it should be well defined like the pictures above. 

The upmost part of the Zygomatic Arch (Part towards the ear) should be inline with your lateral canthus. This feature is very rare, and it's what makes models, models.

Now for it's prominence, even at bf% of ~20, you should be able to see this in adequate lighting. Keep in mind this is for very the top tier, even if it's not fully out, I'm just saying it will be visible. If you're arch isn't visible, and very high set, you will NEVER EVER look like these pictures...sorry.

That's it. This isn't to discourage you from working out a lean face is always better, but I know damn well why you're doing it and I don't want you to be dissapointed.


----------



## Deleted member 17344 (Feb 7, 2022)

In other words it’s over


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

CurrycelManlet said:


> In other words it’s over


If you don't have #2 and #3...yes.


----------



## Sick (Feb 7, 2022)

i've seen retards use fillers to widen their zygo is this bull shit or no


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

Sick said:


> i've seen retards use fillers to widen their zygo is this bull shit or no


To an extent yes, it's pretty much BS almost. You can get fillers for your cheekbones to make to more prominent forwardly and it always looks like shit on men because forward prominence = female, lateral = masc. You can't emulate the Zygomatic Arch, it is not possible to my knowledge.

EDIT: Also you can see they lack the Bigonial to Zygomatic Width to match their shit fillers.


----------



## Sick (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> To an extent yes, it's pretty much BS almost. You can get fillers for your cheekbones to make to more prominent forwardly and it always looks like shit on men because forward prominence = female, lateral = masc. You can't emulate the Zygomatic Arch, it is not possible to my knowledge.
> 
> EDIT: Also you can see they lack the Bigonial to Zygomatic Width to match their shit fillers.
> View attachment 1527583
> View attachment 1527580


One last thing. If one would to look at themselves in the mirror and see any sort of "hollow" ness at high bf. Does that always mean you will get even more hollowness? Or does buccal fat burn at different amounts for different people


----------



## Hypno (Feb 7, 2022)

Too much suefuel


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

Sick said:


> One last thing. If one would to look at themselves in the mirror and see any sort of "hollow" ness at high bf. Does that always mean you will get even more hollowness? Or does buccal fat burn at different amounts for different people


Generally the entire face wont become lean for most people because of what's discussed in the thread, but the jaw will always gain more prominence. A great way to check the fat distrobution in your face is after a HIIT workout. For me my eyes become slight more hooded and my entire face gets leaner(not bragging), but even then I still have a low abs def. This tells me that I carry most of my fat in my body, not my face meaning my entire face will likely become much leaner at 10% BF.


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> In order to have a well contoured face, you need to have *88.75% - 100%* Bigonial to Zygomatic Width.
> You measure it like this.
> 
> View attachment 1527565
> ...




That's what's called "blockhead" look, what you need is facial taper (bigonial between *80-90%* of the zygomatic width). None of the people you posted exceeds 90% bigonial width, it's as easy as opening Paint and drawing two lines (one across the zygos, the other across the bigonial) and dividing the number of pixels (bigonial/zygomatic).


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

NegativeNorwood said:


> That's what's called "blockhead" look, what you need is facial taper (bigonial between *80-90%* of the zygomatic width). None of the people you posted exceeds 90% bigonial width, it's as easy as opening Paint and drawing two lines (one across the zygos, the other across the bigonial) and dividing the number of pixels (bigonial/zygomatic).


You're correct, 1-1 ratio isn't the best for this, but I just wanted to supply the fully optional range just incase people were interested in their ratio as a whole.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Feb 7, 2022)

Broscience time


----------



## RoundHouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple.
> 
> Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things.
> 
> ...


There are users that got their hollow cheeks @ bellow 15% bodyfat while i had hollow cheeks at 20%+ the last part is fucking retarded.


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

RoundHouse said:


> There are users that got their hollow cheeks @ bellow 15% bodyfat while i had hollow cheeks at 20%+ the last part is fucking retarded.


First off if you read my replies, I pointed out everyone has diferent fat distrobution. Also, you're an idiot if you think #3 is reTarDed. lol


----------



## RoundHouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> First off if you read my replies, I pointed out everyone has diferent fat distrobution. Also, you're an idiot if you think #3 is reTarDed. lol


Thread was too shit to even think of reading the replies


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

RoundHouse said:


> Thread was too shit to even think of reading the replies


Were you abused growing up?


----------



## metagross (Feb 7, 2022)

Will Malar implants help with this?


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

metagross said:


> Will Malar implants help with this?








Submalar and Malar Implants







doctorbinder.com




Seems like it does, but not by too much, still noticable tho.


----------



## metagross (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Submalar and Malar Implants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember that one guy on lookism got malar implants and it really ascended him.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple.
> 
> Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things.
> 
> ...


Powel Analasys.
is the best estimate predictor, of hollow cheeks potential
imo


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> Powel Analasys.
> is the best estimate predictor, of hollow cheeks potential
> imo
> 
> View attachment 1527709


Yea, Powel Analysys is the way the placement of the Zygomatic Arch is measured. You can see like the report said, his is too low set for hollow cheeks, it's gotta be higher than the latheral canthus.


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 7, 2022)

Would you say most Asians have hallow cheek look? If they tried to get it


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Would you say most Asians have hallow cheek look? If they tried to get it


Not really, Asians have larger cheekbones (The combination of the Zygoma & Maxilla), but often don't have the arch to make it look defined. that's why most Asians have rounder faces.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Not really, Asians have larger cheekbones (The combination of the Zygoma & Maxilla), but often don't have the arch to make it look defined. that's why most Asians have rounder faces.


Does having a orgee curve mean I will have hallow cheeks at a lower bodyfat? I have a good orge curve


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Does having a orgee curve mean I will have hallow cheeks at a lower bodyfat? I have a good orge curve


No, I good ogee curve doesn't influence how hollow your cheeks will become, it's original intentions was to simple measure where the cheekbones are, but people misconstrued its purpose. This why why women, even with massive cheekbones never have hollow cheeks, the Zygomatic Arch is masculine and what creates hollow cheeks.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 7, 2022)

How can I know this at 30% bodyfat?


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> How can I know this at 30% bodyfat?


Basically impossible.


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Basically impossible.


Can I just touch the bone and see if it's on the same level as my later canthus?


----------



## Korea (Feb 7, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Can I just touch the bone and see if it's on the same level as my later canthus?


Deadass bro, you can do this or draw a line in the mirror it's really simple.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> Deadass bro, you can do this or draw a line in the mirror it's really simple.


Touched it and it appears that only the upper tip of the bone is inline with the canthus. Entire bone itself is below the canthus by a bit but the uppermost point/tip of it is inline. So idk what that means.


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Touched it and it appears that only the upper tip of the bone is inline with the canthus. Entire bone itself is below the canthus by a bit but the uppermost point/tip of it is inline. So idk what that means.


_Get your little ass in the gym._


----------



## Preoximerianas (Feb 8, 2022)

Lifefuel (maybe?)


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

Preoximerianas said:


> Lifefuel (maybe?)


If you really can't tell, just PM your face.


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Feb 8, 2022)

@5´11skullcel This guy motivates us to keep living, we have that shit and we didn't even know he was attractive


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> @5´11skullcel This guy motivates us to keep living, we have that shit and we didn't even know he was attractive


TBH I knew you'd have when you mentioned your ethnicity. This isn't a caucasian trait, meanwhile Native Americans and Africans have this as a given. This is like 99.9% rarity for a white guy to have this like Andreas Eriksen.


----------



## Deleted member 11550 (Feb 8, 2022)

no zygomatic arch for my recessed maxilla


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> TBH I knew you'd have when you mentioned your ethnicity. This isn't a caucasian trait, meanwhile Native Americans and Africans have this as a given. This is like 99.9% rarity for a white guy to have this like Andreas Eriksen.


In fact, Native Americans have a mogger skull and body structure (we have similarities with the body structure of a black), they live up to 80 and even 100 years, they age better than whites, etc.


----------



## Immo22 (Feb 9, 2022)

Is having hollow cheeks while biting cheeks accurate?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Immo22 said:


> Is having hollow cheeks while biting cheeks accurate?


Not. At. All.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple.
> 
> Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is going on, this dude is like the vorman in aeshtetics, @EverythingMattersCel and @MisterMercedes combined into one fucking greycel

Imagine the traffic he's bringing.

Holy shit, banger after banger threads, @Prettyboy bro you got some competition, this greycel man.


Korea said:


> Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple.
> 
> Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things.
> 
> ...


Lol what in gods mother nature sweet heaven in going on.

Imagine the traffic he'll be bringing to the forum if he hasn't already.

This greycel in a span of a few days, dropping bangers after bangers. He's a fucing encyclopedia, @MisterMercedes & @everytingmatterscel knowledge morphed into one dude holy shit







Knowledge is power , and this newcel has a lot of it goddamn it!

@Preston @Biiyo03 @VicMackey @StrangerDanger


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What the fuck is going on, this dude is like the vorman in aeshtetics, @EverythingMattersCel and @MisterMercedes combined into one fucking greycel
> 
> Imagine the traffic he's bringing.
> 
> ...


Agreed but his ratings are weird as fuck.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What the fuck is going on, this dude is like the vorman in aeshtetics, @EverythingMattersCel and @MisterMercedes combined into one fucking greycel
> 
> Imagine the traffic he's bringing.
> 
> ...


Yea he is knowledgeable. Most of his takes are very good but some are pure shit. I still don't agree with his ratings.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Agreed but his ratings are weird as fuck.


My ratings might seem weird rn, that's because I'm using methods you've likely never heard of. By the time I'm done here my ratings will make perfect sense.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Agreed but his ratings are weird as fuck.





Preston said:


> Yea he is knowledgeable. Most of his takes are very good but some are pure shit. I still don't agree with his ratings.


Haven't seen that thread yet, brb buyos


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> My ratings might seem weird rn, that's because I'm using methods you've likely never heard of. By the time I'm done here my ratings will make perfect sense.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Yea he is knowledgeable. Most of his takes are very good but some are pure shit. I still don't agree with his ratings.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Really good jaw width, but your Zygomatic Arch (Blue) should be where the Red line is
.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1532029


You asking me to rate this? Don't wanna waste my time, but if you really want it I can.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 9, 2022)

thread is misinformation jfl at still believing in theories from 2015


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> thread is misinformation jfl at still believing in theories from 2015


Prove me wrong.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> You asking me to rate this? Don't wanna waste my time, but if you really want it I can.


please do tbh. He's a self diagnosed chadlite


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Prove me wrong.


hollow cheeks aren’t created by the zygomatic arch, they’re created by strong jaw, forward growth and low body fat. 

and zygomatic arch can easily be hidden at 20% body fat


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> hollow cheeks aren’t created by the zygomatic arch, they’re created by strong jaw, forward growth and low body fat.
> 
> and zygomatic arch can easily be hidden at 20% body fat


Multiple things are involved. You need jaw width, zygo mass and low bf to get them.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> To an extent yes, it's pretty much BS almost. You can get fillers for your cheekbones to make to more prominent forwardly and it always looks like shit on men because forward prominence = female, lateral = masc. You can't emulate the Zygomatic Arch, it is not possible to my knowledge.
> 
> EDIT: Also you can see they lack the Bigonial to Zygomatic Width to match their shit fillers.
> View attachment 1527583
> View attachment 1527580


Check this:






You are right you can't change the position and shape of your zygos but you can make what you have more prominent. It's possible to have good shape and position but low mass.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Multiple things are involved. You need jaw width, zygo mass and low bf to get them.


zygo mass is not that important for what is normally meant when people say hollow cheeks


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> zygo mass is not that important for what is normally meant when people say hollow cheeks


Protruding zygos stretch the skin.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Protruding zygos stretch the skin.


doesn’t lead to hollow cheeks, only around the cheekbones will it be hollow


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 9, 2022)

it’s over for me i can’t even see my zygo when i pull my skin and fat away from it. i’m skinny fat so i don’t even know if i’m high or low body fat percentage


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 9, 2022)

The Fabrication and Placement of Zygomatic Arch Implants for an Extended Cheek Augmentation Look - Explore Plastic Surgery


Zygomatic arch implants can be hand made during surgery by carvung them out of solid silicone block.



exploreplasticsurgery.com





also seems like eppley has an implant for this and this doesn’t seem like something that can get fucked up easily


----------



## Prettyboy (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What the fuck is going on, this dude is like the vorman in aeshtetics, @EverythingMattersCel and @MisterMercedes combined into one fucking greycel
> 
> Imagine the traffic he's bringing.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. This place would be so much better if it had a bigger userbase


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Good stuff. This place would be so much better if it had a bigger userbase


But more importantly higher iq userbase, and less incessant shitposting. Look at what we accomplished in 2020 on the site even with all the tomfoolery.

Most of the BOTB threads were made then too.


----------



## beau (Feb 9, 2022)

face fat distribution also matter


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What the fuck is going on, this dude is like the vorman in aeshtetics, @EverythingMattersCel and @MisterMercedes combined into one fucking greycel
> 
> Imagine the traffic he's bringing.
> 
> ...


Personally, I could give a damn


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Check this:
> View attachment 1532128
> 
> 
> You are right you can't change the position and shape of your zygos but you can make what you have more prominent. It's possible to have good shape and position but low mass.


Notice he needed it in the jaw too? Everyone can't ascend, his base is fucked rn, he needs to fix his crazy protruding eyes and ears first lol.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> hollow cheeks aren’t created by the zygomatic arch, they’re created by strong jaw, forward growth and low body fat.
> 
> and zygomatic arch can easily be hidden at 20% body fat


A too low set arch will be hidden at 20%, but not the one I'm describing here. Mine was visible, and a few users PM'd me their pictures at around 18% and it was visible, if I was high set enough.

FYI good forward growth relates to a higher set arch. That's why the majority of users here I've seen with this trait are ethnic.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> A too low set arch will be hidden at 20%, but not the one I'm describing here. Mine was visible, and a few users PM'd me their pictures at around 18% and it was visible, if I was high set enough.
> 
> FYI good forward growth relates to a higher set arch. That's why the majority of users here I've seen with this trait are ethnic.


I can sort of see the arch you are talking about but I have to fraud with lighting. I'm probably 20-25% bf rn.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Notice he needed it in the jaw too? Everyone can't ascend, his base is fucked rn, he needs to fix his crazy protruding eyes and ears first lol.


His eye area is good. Ears are fine too.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple.
> 
> Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things.
> 
> ...


what causes the zygomatic arch to be well prominent and so high?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 9, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> hollow cheeks aren’t created by the zygomatic arch, they’re created by strong jaw, forward growth and low body fat.
> 
> and zygomatic arch can easily be hidden at 20% body fat





Pakicel said:


> Multiple things are involved. You need jaw width, zygo mass and low bf to get them.


Yea and this


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Feb 10, 2022)

@Korea so ideally zygomatic arch should be high or low set?


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

subhuman pakicel said:


> @Korea so ideally zygomatic arch should be high or low set?


High


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> High


can you tell mine in dm?


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

subhuman pakicel said:


> can you tell mine in dm?


Yes.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> what causes the zygomatic arch to be well prominent and so high?


Genes


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> hollow cheeks aren’t created by the zygomatic arch, they’re created by strong jaw, forward growth and low body fat.
> 
> and zygomatic arch can easily be hidden at 20% body fat


Did you get a chance to read the first page...the first 10 lines of the thread?

I said low bf and jaw are important, I assumed the people here woild know a good jaw comes from good forward growth, so I didn't explicitly say it, my b.

Since everyones fat distro is different, technically it could be hidden even at 20%, that's correct.

My response to this is they have bad fat distro for hollow cheeks to begin with.


----------



## AspiringChadlet (Feb 10, 2022)

Is it possible that hypertrophied masseters can prevent the cheeks from hollowing or is that cope? I'm very low body fat, I believe my cheekbones are high-set, and my jaw to zygos ratio is about 0.9, but the side of my face towards where the gonion is has this very rounded, bloated appearance that creeps up all the way to my cheekbones, due to what I believe is large masseters combined with shitty insertions.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> Did you get a chance to read the first page...the first 10 lines of the thread?
> 
> I said low bf and jaw are important, I assumed the people here woild know a good jaw comes from good forward growth, so I didn't explicitly say it, my b.
> 
> ...



I know what you said. I’m talking about the last part of your thread where you say that a cheekbone arch is needed for hollow cheeks, it’s not. 

And very few people can have hollow cheeks at 20%. not having hollow cheeks at 20% doesn’t mean you have bad fat distribution. 15% and below is where you can comfortably say they have bad fat distribution or bad bones


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

There's probably no way to know it , yuo will have to become lean


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Feb 25, 2022)

What if u have #2 but not #3


----------



## Korea (Feb 25, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> What if u have #2 but not #3


Then you can't get hollow cheeks.


----------



## xanny (Feb 25, 2022)

Korea said:


> To an extent yes, it's pretty much BS almost. You can get fillers for your cheekbones to make to more prominent forwardly and it always looks like shit on men because forward prominence = female, lateral = masc. You can't emulate the Zygomatic Arch, it is not possible to my knowledge.
> 
> EDIT: Also you can see they lack the Bigonial to Zygomatic Width to match their shit fillers.
> View attachment 1527583
> View attachment 1527580





Korea said:


> To an extent yes, it's pretty much BS almost. You can get fillers for your cheekbones to make to more prominent forwardly and it always looks like shit on men because forward prominence = female, lateral = masc. You can't emulate the Zygomatic Arch, it is not possible to my knowledge.
> 
> EDIT: Also you can see they lack the Bigonial to Zygomatic Width to match their shit fillers.
> View attachment 1527583
> View attachment 1527580


You need to put filler in the lateral part and also give it forward prominence, the combination of both is what gives you a masculine and sharp look. if you only fill in one part it will look feminine. If your zygomatic arch is correct set you can use filler along it and the results are great. You just need to figure out your base first and be very lean.


----------



## Deleted member 15390 (Jun 9, 2022)

I’m confused on how the Bigonial width can be 100% of the Bizygomatic width,

when none of the psl gods you measured has a bigonial width above 90% of the Bizygomatic width?


----------



## krisal (Sep 21, 2022)

If my mom has hollow cheeks and i have pretty much the same jaw and chin as her am i good?


----------



## PunishedDollcel (Sep 21, 2022)

Me at 20-25% bf. Is it over?


----------

